# Disneyland Railroad Equipment/Imagination Station Kids On Track



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Imagination Station Kids On Track Model Railroad And Train Safety Program has completed and refurbished some locomotives and rolling stock with the Disneyland Railroad road name for kids to run at our events.
The Bobby Driscoll locomotive was originally an LGB Denver and Rio Grande. As mentioned in previous posts, the drive has been replaced with a custom-built drive from Barry's Big Trains in Phoenix, Arizona. (one of a kind) The woodpile has been removed and the cow catcher, Smoke Stack, Bell and headlight have been replaced.
The domes, tender and cab have been decaled and painted. Many additional parts have been added. Decals were done by Stan Cedarleaf and couplers for the whole train we're donated by Kadee.
The electrical completion and some structural redesigning were completed by Dave Goodson.
We wish to thank everyone involved for their contributions and help to get this locomotive up and running for children to enjoy in the years to come.
We also have managed to complete our Lily Belle passenger car. This car was a project of love and took a few years to complete. This car used to be an LGB, Disneyland Railroad, Atlantic City coach. It has been repainted with additional features like, brass observation deck/end handrails, working lanterns, red velvet curtains, signage, new decaling, metal wheels, accurately painted trucks and rear drumhead.
The Fred Gurley locomotive was completely refurbished due to electrical and sound problems.
Hartland Locomotive Works (4-4-0) Lilly Belle also had some issues that had to be resolved. Two major issues it had were, no post for tender hook up and the second being tire separation from the wheels. Kadee couplers were added to this locomotive as well, as was done with all our Disney equipment.
The Safari Car pictured was home built with a custom sewn canvas roof, Bachmann parts and metal wheels, half inch plywood deck, coat hanger supports and Kadee couplers.
The open-air cars and additional passenger cars are all LGB from 2006. Imagination Station Kids On Track has engaged in these projects for a number of years so that children who might never get the chance to go to Disneyland will at least have the opportunity to run the train and see the characters on board.
The trains are also a dedication to Walt Disney and Bobby Driscoll for giving us a childhood magical place to enjoy and films like Peter Pan, Treasure Island, So Dear To My Heart, Song Of The South and so many more.
Now that the work is complete the trains are ready to go to work and we hope the families and children who operate them will really enjoy them.
A very big thank you to everyone for their help including Disney for all permissions granted.
Ken
Imagination Station Kids On Track


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Here is a few more photos and a YouTube video for you to watch that we forgot to add to the previous post. There are other photos of the Lilly Belle car (opposite end) online and on this site as well as on Pintrest under our name. Be sure to check out our other videos on our You Tube channel and more photos on largescalecentral.com. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Here are a few of our new Disneyland locomotives added to our program.
The LGB, Disneyland Railroad, C.K. Holiday was a dream come true for us as this was a very sought after locomotive by our program for over 15 years. Unfortunately it came at an absorbantly high price since there were only 191 made. Hovering around the $3600.00 mark now, many people thought and still think that we are crazy allowing children to run high dollar equipment, however, with our momentum control and other controller limiters, kids are able to operate very expensive equipment without incident but I guess it's a good thing that we have a large supply of spare parts if needed. In 33 plus years we have only had one small incident caused by onlookers and that problem has been rectified for future events.
Another locomotive is the Hartland Locomotive Works, Ward Kimball (Disneyland Railroad) that needed some work but is finally ready to go after a pain staking 19 hours of refurbishment. Another fine addition to our Disneyland Railroad collection of locomotives and rolling stock.
Our final new addition is the all metal electric Accucraft 2-4-2 Fort Wilderness steam engine. This model is very special because it is an exact replica of the prototype and is a stunning work of art resembling the original #3 that pulled the Fort Wilderness train in Florida. The real train was removed from service due to track problems. The track had to be continually worked on due soft ground under it. The track would constantly sink under the weight of the locomotive and train and maintenance costs were going through the roof, so the line was abandoned for a paved road and vehicle transport instead. The railroad equipment was sold off and the Fort Wilderness railroad is





















no more. It's nice to have a such a detailed replica of the locomotive to share with the public and teach a little history lesson on the side.
We have also had the Hartland Locomotive Works, 4-4-0 Lilly Belle in our program for about 12 years which is a favorite among children that run this equipment.
All photos not obtained by us directly are the property of their prospective owners and are subject to usage permission by law.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

LGB Fred Gurley 2-4-4 Forney (Disneyland Railroad)


----------

